# DTG Kiosk prints a pink tint in gray graphic



## sallison (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a DTG Kiosk 2 with the DTG Digital Textile 2 inks and it is printing a pink tint in gray areas of my graphic. Does anyone know the best profile or setting to use to get a true gray tone?


----------



## rangituhaha (Jul 26, 2007)

I too own an DTG Kiosk 2 and it sounds like your print head could need replacing or your machine is not draining your ink or you graphic output has a pink tint to it.

I remember when i first got my Kiosk I could print all these other images ok but when I kept printing this one image I created instead of a bright yellow colour coming out an green yellowish colour came out instead. I checked my monitor and the image looked yellow. After wasting 12 t-shirts with this image a friend of mine did something in photoshop that shows you what colour your image is made up off and there it was my yellow had a green tint in it.

so if your dtg printer is printing other images good, maybe the one image you printing may have a slight pink tint in it or you need to replace your print head or your caping station could not be draining.

hope that helps.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Scott, First thing to check is your nozzel check pattern. If that is perfect, it's not the head. If it's not, take steps to make sure your capping station and head are clean and firing on all chanels. Your light and intermediate greys are created by using equal amounts of CMY plus the black. If the balance includes too much magenta... you'll get pink.

Ian


----------

